# trying to breed now(RBP)



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what kinds of stuff do you guys do to get your pairs to spawn and especially what did you do to get your first timers to spawn.

I have 5 in a 125 so space isnt really that much of a problem. I really want them to spawn so i want to try everything possible.

1) wet dry season
-increased/ reduced food supply
-temperature change
-increased componds in water for dry season (will use salt and black water)
- reduced filter capacity (REMOVED ALOT OF MEDIA FROM XP3 AND Turned eheim 2217 off)
-second week i will turn filters off altogether and just run an airstone or korilia powerhead
-water changes and lack of 
- micro organisms and spawning sites avalable as well as spawning material

just going off the top of my head but ill add whatever else i can when i think of it.

could you please give me some more suggestions that i could do or any helpful links

thanks


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you have any that have paired up out of the five? I would not think that shutting down your filtration would do much but ruin your water. The first time mine bred was when they were ready. A 40%-50% water change is all it takes for mine anymore. They think its the wet season. I have never kept a regular feeding schedule but I do up the feeding after a 50% water change because they need the extra food for energy and good egg production. Spawning material? This a waste of money and time in my view because your fish will pick the area they wish to spawn in, usually this will be in the substrate.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

kfreeman said:


> Do you have any that have paired up out of the five*No thats the problem, they are all breeding size and age but none have paired or anything more then minimal pre spawning behavior*? I would not think that shutting down your filtration would do much but ruin your water* Wet dry season- you just have to make sure the water chamistry is in check*. The first time mine bred was when they were ready. A 40%-50% water change is all it takes for mine anymore* I wish it was that easy for mine but this would be their first time so i feel i will need to go all the way for them to spawn then mayby in the futrue after abit of practice i wount need and thing to get them to breed.*. They think its the wet season. I have never kept a regular feeding schedule but I do up the feeding *I dont keep a regular feeding schedule either but i just remember the last time i feed them and how much so i will know how much the next feedign should be* after a 50% water change because they need the extra food for energy and good egg production. Spawning material? This a waste of money and time in my view because your fish will pick the area they wish to spawn in, usually this will be in the substrate. *ya i kinda figured it woudl be a waste but i willprobably get somethign anyways just to give them the option. I already have sand and 2 lagre rocks if they wish to spawn on them*


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I would just be patient, let them pair and let them do their thing and when it is time it will happen. Obviously you know the breeding signs (dark colored, territorial, aggressive). Just let it happen. Keep trying to bring them into spawn with simple water changes and keep a watch on them.


----------

